# General Electric



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 5, 2020)

I got this in the same area is the cook insulators. It is big and heavy the wires have lost most of the insulation which has rotten off over the years. Dont know what it is? Very cool glazed porcelain whatchamacallit. Any ideas what it might be ? My guess is a capacitor or coil of some type.


----------



## nhpharm (May 5, 2020)

Looks like maybe an old lightning arrester.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 5, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> Looks like maybe an old lightning arrester.


I tried to google the cat. # on the bottom i cant see the whole numer cause of corrosion. I found nothing. An arrester sounds like another plausable answer. Thanks for your thought and time.


----------



## yacorie (May 5, 2020)

Do you collect this stuff or looking to sell it?


----------



## Timelypicken (May 5, 2020)

I’m pretty sure they went inside the pole and the top stuck out.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 5, 2020)

yacorie said:


> Do you collect this stuff or looking to sell it?


I would sell if someone wanted to buy.


----------

